# Ok...what Would You Do?



## Calla969 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have been without data for the past 5 days and I had tried everything i could think of to get it back to no avail. I contacted VZWSupport through Twitter and after explaining everything I had done to try to resolve the problem, they offered to send me a new one. I accepted and they sent it out right away. I am supposed to get it tomorrow and I have 5 days to return my old one. Literally 2 minutes after they sent the new one out, I think I figured out what my issue was caused by and got data back. Everything seems fine now and it had been perfectly fine since I had installed the .893 update up until the past 5 days. Now I'm not sure what to do. I am concerned (slightly) about being off the upgrade path for the new OTA update since I've upgraded to the .893 leak. Should I take my chances with a new Bionic and just leave the radio and kernel alone until we know more about the OTA, which Motorola told me today is due out by the end of the year and also 30-60 days (2 different techs). Just looking for thoughts and opinions on the topic.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

I would cancel your service, move to a shack in Montana, and start sending Motorola explosive letters trying to convince them to unlock the boot loader.


----------



## Calla969 (Oct 21, 2011)

Cronos said:


> I would cancel your service, move to a shack in Montana, and start sending Motorola explosive letters trying to convince them to unlock the boot loader.


Not a bad idea..not bad at all..................


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm in the same boat... My 90 day Costco return is winding down closer and closer... And I seem to have very weak reception.... And its not done it in awhile... But I have had BSOD occur is say about 8 times since I've owned this phone.... I'm on purity right now with a over clock of 1.3 and my phone is pretty damn snappy... I guess I'm just worried of exchanging this phone for a even more junky phone... And now that I see we have a alpha ICS the razr is completely out of the picture...and this phone its looking more and more of a better phone.. I dunno, I just wish this whole data thing was better and it was not such a pain to go from wifi back to 4g


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd stick with your original. If Verizon is sending you a replacement phone it's going to be refurbished and NOT new. I'd keep yours and send the other one back. As it is the Dev's are releasing the updates faster than Moto and Verizon anyways.


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

Honestly, I'm not sure how closely Verizon looks but if you follow the instructions to unroot before you send the old one back, you should be okay. I've done it before and they haven't sent Guido and Nunzio to take me swimming with cement overshoes yet.


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Cronos said:


> I would cancel your service, move to a shack in Montana, and start sending Motorola explosive letters trying to convince them to unlock the boot loader.


So... Almost like ChevyN01


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Bobster22388 said:


> I'd stick with your original. If Verizon is sending you a replacement phone it's going to be refurbished and NOT new. I'd keep yours and send the other one back. As it is the Dev's are releasing the updates faster than Moto and Verizon anyways.


EXACTLY! we have never been left out of any update, our wonderful devs like P3Droid (I know how some feel about him but he takes good care of us) they will always have a hacked version of the ota and we have never been left behind. I would also stick with the original and rest assured you will have the latest and greatest update one way or another, its always been motos practice to block ota's to phones running different firmware for a good reason, it was like that with my d2 but I still always got the update.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey YouthD, is your avi a cat with a sniper rifle??


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

Calla969 said:


> I have been without data for the past 5 days and I had tried everything i could think of to get it back to no avail. I contacted VZWSupport through Twitter and after explaining everything I had done to try to resolve the problem, they offered to send me a new one. I accepted and they sent it out right away. I am supposed to get it tomorrow and I have 5 days to return my old one. Literally 2 minutes after they sent the new one out, I think I figured out what my issue was caused by and got data back. Everything seems fine now and it had been perfectly fine since I had installed the .893 update up until the past 5 days. Now I'm not sure what to do. I am concerned (slightly) about being off the upgrade path for the new OTA update since I've upgraded to the .893 leak. Should I take my chances with a new Bionic and just leave the radio and kernel alone until we know more about the OTA, which Motorola told me today is due out by the end of the year and also 30-60 days (2 different techs). Just looking for thoughts and opinions on the topic.


My opinion is to not be too worried about the OTA path. Back in the day we worried about the same thing with the Droid 1. But we ended up getting every upgrade well before it was released. Just today they have figured out how to replace the baseband on our phones. If that isn't as locked as they thought, what else will be done? We will have have ICS before those that are waiting. Also we are now overclocking the Bionic. Mine is running totally stable and cool at 1.2ghz. I read of some folks running well at 1.5 before those scripts were pulled because they didn't work for all.

I've been thinking of the Nex, but with these developments, I think I'm staying with the Bionic.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Geezer Squid said:


> My opinion is to not be too worried about the OTA path. Back in the day we worried about the same thing with the Droid 1. But we ended up getting every upgrade well before it was released. Just today they have figured out how to replace the baseband on our phones. If that isn't as locked as they thought, what else will be done? We will have have ICS before those that are waiting. Also we are now overclocking the Bionic. Mine is running totally stable and cool at 1.2ghz. I read of some folks running well at 1.5 before those scripts were pulled because they didn't work for all.
> 
> I've been thinking of the Nex, but with these developments, I think I'm staying with the Bionic.


My thoughts exactly. I was planning on trading mine for nexus but since i got mine to overclock and best devs eva, im sticking to mine.


----------



## Calla969 (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, the consensus is obvious and I tend to agree. I have had pretty good luck with my Bionic and I'd hate to part with it for a lemon. I have had significant issues a few times and each time I have been able to pinpoint and correct the problem. This time it took much longer, but I think it is fine now. I will let it ride for the 5 days they have given me to evaluate and if I don't have anymore problems, I'll keep what I have. For informational purposes, the first time I had a significant data loss (an entire day) I can't remember what the issue was, but after reverting to stock and updating the radio, everything was fine. The second time, I lost data for several hours and discovered that in Battery & Data Manager, my data had become unchecked inadvertently. I have no idea how it happened, but I know that I didn't uncheck it. This time, I was without data for 5 days, but it mostly didn't matter because I was home for most of the Thanksgiving holiday and on wifi. I don't remember what prompted me to try this, but after trying literally every trick in the book to get data back, I checked the Task Manager app that comes stock on the Bionic. I had Autoguard (a vehicle blackbox app), Google Maps, and the stock IM app all listed on the auto-end list. I removed all 3 of them and data came back on immediately. I have had these 3 apps on the auto-end list for at least the past month with no ill effects. No idea why it suddenly caused an issue. Anyway, after no data for 5 days, I have been running on 3G for several hours now with a few reboots and everything is fine. If this continues for a couple days, I'll just keep this one.

Just thought it may be helpful to get this information out in case it is able to help anyone else out.


----------

